

Rich Chinese want to buy happiness by emigrating - tokenadult
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-china-emigration-20121102,0,7989771.story

======
FrojoS
quote: _The big disadvantage of the U.S. program from the standpoint of
Chinese investors, said Du, is that their immigration status is contingent on
the business succeeding. "If the business fails, you lose your green card
too."_

